# Which wheel would be best?



## VanillaPepper (Jun 21, 2017)

I got my first hedgehog last weds and she currently has a flying saucer and she loves the thing. I was debating on whether or not to get a carolina storm. She poops the saucer full every night and I was concerned with a bucket wheel would she end up with poop ALL over her?


----------



## SquirtleSquirt (May 9, 2016)

I have the Carolina wheel and it's so nice! All my baby's poop and pee goes into the litter pan :lol:


----------



## ArizonaHazelnut (Nov 16, 2016)

I second what Squirtle says...my hedgehog loves her Carolina wheel and the poop and pee drops off into the pan below! 

I think one of the often mentioned concerns with the saucer wheel is that the hedgehogs run on an incline, and not flat surface, which could hypothetically cause uneven joint wear. Don't know if there is anything to that, but I know I don't enjoy sprinting on un-even surfaces when I train, lol!


----------



## VanillaPepper (Jun 21, 2017)

Thanks guys! I'll get the carolina storm. Better safe than sorry


----------

